# Jobs in dubai



## Yas.2k (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi all, just signed up to this site and was hoping to get some advice from people already living in Dubai. What's the best way of trying to get employment in Dubai? I'm from the UK and currently working at a school as a IT admin. I have registered on numerous online agencies but they seem to be a waste of time if I'm honest.

Any advice or pointer in the right direction would be appreciated. 

Regards


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Come here for a few weeks and find a job in person!


----------



## Yas.2k (Aug 2, 2011)

*..*

Hi infamous, do you think that's the best option? I did try doing that 3 years ago but the whole recession thing was starting to hit dubai then so didn't have much look. Do you think the situation has improved?

Regards


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you have management administrative experience?


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

Try LinkedIn as well. It's working for me. Have spoken to a couple of companies through it now and have an interview with one next week. Albeit for a job in Qatar, but have been told there is pretty much nothing in my field in Dubai so starting to look a little bit further afield now.


----------



## Yas.2k (Aug 2, 2011)

*..*



Jynxgirl said:


> Do you have management administrative experience?


Jynxgirl I do have experience but don't have any qualifications to back it up as my degree was in computer science.... I take it your not enjoying your time in Dubai??


----------



## Yas.2k (Aug 2, 2011)

*..*



Ben_130 said:


> Try LinkedIn as well. It's working for me. Have spoken to a couple of companies through it now and have an interview with one next week. Albeit for a job in Qatar, but have been told there is pretty much nothing in my field in Dubai so starting to look a little bit further afield now.


Thanks mate, will look into that. What field of work are you in if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No, I am not in love with Dubai. 

Admin work overall is not paid well in Dubai as there are so many highly educated/trained (we could discuss the quality issue a LONG time) individuals willing to come from india/asia for much lower then what you will probly want to accept. If you have manager experience or can sell yourself well, there are jobs out there, you just have to work a little harder.


----------



## Yas.2k (Aug 2, 2011)

*..*



Jynxgirl said:


> No, I am not in love with Dubai.
> 
> Admin work overall is not paid well in Dubai as there are so many highly educated/trained (we could discuss the quality issue a LONG time) individuals willing to come from india/asia for much lower then what you will probly want to accept. If you have manager experience or can sell yourself well, there are jobs out there, you just have to work a little harder.


Right thanks for the advice, I know what you mean about people from Asia nut there cheaper and that's what companies want. How did you go about finding work in dubai?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I was head hunted so I was lucky.. But you either need to have some contacts or make some. This is why I recommend coming...


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yas.2k said:


> Thanks mate, will look into that. What field of work are you in if you don't mind me asking?


I work in geographic information systems. Not something you will find thousands of people doing but pretty important these days. Lots of opportunities in Qatar because of the huge amount of construction planned for the world cup.
Would prefer a move to Dubai but I have to be realistic!


----------



## Yas.2k (Aug 2, 2011)

*..*



INFAMOUS said:


> I was head hunted so I was lucky.. But you either need to have some contacts or make some. This is why I recommend coming...



Thanks for the advice, I'l give it some thought. All though the thought of trying to make contacts in a place like Dubai seems daunting.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Yas.2k said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'l give it some thought. All though the thought of trying to make contacts in a place like Dubai seems daunting.


Linked-In is a good start, you may even luck out and find someone on here that may know someone! Or come and find out all the good after work hang outs and network like mad in person! 

For some reason I always have great success of just being at the right place at the right time. The more people you talk to, the greater your chances!


----------



## Yas.2k (Aug 2, 2011)

*..*



INFAMOUS said:


> Linked-In is a good start, you may even luck out and find someone on here that may know someone! Or come and find out all the good after work hang outs and network like mad in person!
> 
> For some reason I always have great success of just being at the right place at the right time. The more people you talk to, the greater your chances!


Lol I'l come hang around you infamous, sounds like you the right people!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Yas.2k said:


> Lol I'l come hang around you infamous, sounds like you the right people!


Anytime! Let me know when you arrive


----------



## Yas.2k (Aug 2, 2011)

*..*



INFAMOUS said:


> Anytime! Let me know when you arrive


Thanks a lot! I didn't expect you to actually offer that. You have already been enough help with the advice you have offered.


----------



## Mochileira (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi,

I am having the same problem. 
I even received an email from "Jobs in Duabi" asking for about 100 US administration fee for foreigners.
Everybody else even did not bother to reply my emails regarding my CV which I sent them.
Hope you have more luck!


----------



## Mochileira (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi,
I recently subscribed to Linked-In and found out that you can only get information about other person as well as contacts once you got recommended by other members. Is this true? How did you find the right persons to start your network on this site?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Try placing an ad on Dubizzle


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Try to research a company directly and find out any info you can about the positions they are hiring for and who is the hr manager. Send out resumes directly to the companies if possible. Find people who are in your line of work and adding them to ask if they have any pointers or any knowledge of positions that may be available. Thus start networking in your field.


----------



## Fernwood (Jul 26, 2011)

I wouldn't bother sending any money to anyone before you meet them. I got that email as well and immediately deleted it. We shouldn't have to pay to get an interview.


----------



## Mochileira (Jul 30, 2011)

Your are right! I immediately informed German AHK about it because they had them on their "job agency list". They seem to be frauds.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mochileira said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having the same problem.
> I even received an email from "Jobs in Duabi" asking for about 100 US administration fee for foreigners.
> ...


A scam no doubt! Recruiters get their fee from the employer once the employer makes an offer to the prospective employee/ candidate.

There should be no fee for registering with a recruitment agency.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> Linked-In is a good start, you may even luck out and find someone on here that may know someone! Or come and find out all the good after work hang outs and network like mad in person!
> 
> For some reason I always have great success of just being at the right place at the right time. The more people you talk to, the greater your chances!


Is the premium account on Linked-In is necessary to find a reference/job ?Kindly guide how to get maximum out of Basic Linked In Account,and get the job.

I am willing to change my employer,please guide.

Thanks.


----------

